# Porch Footings and Rebar



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I got some info from my engineer that I should include on my drawings. I'm wondering if anyone can tell me what he means, but say it in English for me.

He says that if the porch is free standing I will need re-bar. The piers are 10" diameter and the footings are BF24 Bigfoot units. 

Here is what he emailed me:

OK, then those piers will have to be reinforced with (6)-15M re-bar with 10M ties @ 10” o/c. You will also need 8”x8”x1/2” steel plates with (4)-3/4” diameter anchor bolts 24” long.
The footing itself should also be reinforced with (3)-15M re-bar each way, as well as have (4)-10M dowels from the pier into the footing.

I really don't see how I can put re-bar 10" on center in a 10" diameter pier. Or is the 10" tied together vertically spaced? 10M ties??



8x8 plates?? 3/4x24" anchor bolts?? No idea where he's going with this....???:huh:


Dowels from footing to pier? Would this be if each was a separate pour? The plan is to pour everything in one shot.


He will be back in the office tomorrow but I'd like to have an idea of what I'm talking about before I call him back.


Thanks,
Pugsy
 

pic in next post


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

pic post......


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

it appears there will be 6 vertical reinforcing bars in each pier, the ties are 10" o.c. measured vertically. these are rings that each of the 6 vertical bars and secured to


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks Gary.

How far in from the edge of the 10" diameter sono tube should the rods be?

Like the pic:?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Hmmmm.....how about this comment? You will also need 8”x8”x1/2” steel plates with (4)-3/4” diameter anchor bolts 24” long.

Where would this plate and 24" long threaded rods go? 

Anyone?


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

plate sits on top of pier, 3/4" anchor bolts go into pier. 8x8 plate needs four holes to fit over anchor bolts

typically the reinforcing rods are about 2" in from the outside of the pier (depends on design)

your design may differ from my comments


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

123pugsy said:


> Thanks Gary.
> 
> How far in from the edge of the 10" diameter sono tube should the rods be?
> 
> Like the pic:?


that's how I understand it


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

No offense, but I think you're engineer needs to spend more time out in the field and less with his nose crammed in a 50 year old textbook.

This kind of non-sense "overkill" gives all SE's a bad name.

Unless of course you're building a porch that's going to carry a 100' tall water tower or something...............:whistling2:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> No offense, but I think you're engineer needs to spend more time out in the field and less with his nose crammed in a 50 year old textbook.
> 
> This kind of non-sense "overkill" gives all SE's a bad name.
> 
> Unless of course you're building a porch that's going to carry a 100' tall water tower or something...............:whistling2:


Thanks.

I was thinking the same thing. Do you think he actually looked at my drawing and seen that the pier is sticking out of the ground only about 5-6"?

I better call him tomorrow to see what gives.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Overkill?:


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

you can certainly support a lot of weight on that pier ..... that's about as much steel as we use for elevated foundations in floor zones


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

GBrackins said:


> you can certainly support a lot of weight on that pier ..... that's about as much steel as we use for elevated foundations in floor zones



Yep. I think we got a problem here for sure.
This is crazy.

I didn't even finish drawing the re-bars he's calling for from the footing to the pier. 

All this because it's free standing. Probably easier to tie it to the house.


----------

